# Protection K9 Training



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Here's one that I have often wondered about -

Can a K-9 trainer train a dog in personal protection if said trainer has never been trained in Personal Protection and if so how, and if not why?:|

Please share your thoughts and opinions with regard to your thoughts on this. Inquiring minds would like to know!

Thank you in advance///


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

By K-9 you mean?
Police K-9... Probably
Regular dog trainer maybe but who knows how well


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Who is certified in "personal protection"? What is "personal protection"?

There seems to be multiple venues, definitions, etc.

Can not wait to hear about executive protection dogs


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think 'yes' they can train the dog (or maybe I should say perhaps as it depends on the trainer) but how well they do it might depend on the dog and circumstances.. I've trained dogs to certified search and rescue trailing and never been taught.. I've read, studied, practiced and observe. I log every track and ponder over everything that happened and how to be better... That is just an illustration of someone not having training for a given subject but teaching it to the dog.. If the trainer has the knowledge to teach components, obedience, controlled aggression, etc but never put them together for the PPD then they probably could do it effectively... Again, might depend on the dog though as it is real world scenarios as opposed to set up sport... Interesting question though..


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Smithie86 said:


> Who is certified in "personal protection"? What is "personal protection"?
> 
> There seems to be multiple venues, definitions, etc.
> 
> Can not wait to hear about executive protection dogs


An executive is a person but not all persons are executives.. So what is the difference?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

DobbyDad said:


> By K-9 you mean?
> Police K-9... Probably
> Regular dog trainer maybe but who knows how well


k-9 = dog


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ipopro said:


> An executive is a person but not all persons are executives.. So what is the difference?


A lot of money. Here and there you come across dogs who can bark a little and maybe almost bite. They get advertised as executive protection dogs and have a crazy price tag. It doesn't refer to the boobs that buy them.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Smithie86 said:


> Who is certified in "personal protection"? What is "personal protection"?
> 
> There seems to be multiple venues, definitions, etc.
> 
> Can not wait to hear about executive protection dogs


you are correct: the following is one example!

VA DCJS -Personal Protection Specialist


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> Can a K-9 trainer train a dog in personal protection if said trainer has never been trained in Personal Protection and if so how, and if not why?


No, because it takes more than one person to train a protection dog. 

Unless you expect someone to do it with no decoys. That would kinda not make a reliable protection dog.

But anybody who researches and has resources and trained decoys could set up scenarios to train a protection dog. Providing they have a dog that is capable and willing to do it.

Maybe Bart Bellon could do it on his own


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's one for you, 

Could your average personal protection trainer teach a dog to dance like on x factor?


----------

